# المنتديات الاجتماعية > كرسي الاعتراف >  " ورده السعاده " ضيفة كرسي الاعتراف

## ورده السعاده

شكرا على الاستضافه هدوووئه
وعلى التقديم الحلو يا نواره.. :SnipeR (68): 


اسمي اماني"ورده السعاده"

انا اول ثانوي ادارة معلوماتيه

عمري 16 سنه

تاريخ ميلادي 15\8\1994

هواياتي الكتابه والنت 

عندي 4 خوات واخ واحد

وبحب اكون صداقات ماما بتحكيلي انتي اجتماعيه كتير بس والله انا ما بعرف..


وهاي بطاقتي الشخصيه..  :SnipeR (5):

----------


## totoalharbi

امون بصير اسالك سوااااااااااااااااااال؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## ورده السعاده

اتفضلي توتو اسألي شو ما بدك..

----------


## الورده الجوريه

اهلا وسهلا بوردتنا نورتي الكرسي..

مين اكتر ناس بتحبيه في الدنيا؟؟


عمرك اعجبتي في حدا؟؟


انتي طيبه؟

----------


## طوق الياسمين

نورتِ وردة وشكرا عـ الاشتضافة الرائعة الي

----------


## ورده السعاده

> اهلا وسهلا بوردتنا نورتي الكرسي..
> اهلين فيكي ورده جوريه
> مين اكتر ناس بتحبيه في الدنيا؟؟
> 
> والدتي
> عمرك اعجبتي في حدا؟؟
> اممممممممم اه
> 
> انتي طيبه؟


الحمد لله  



 :04f8b3e14f:  :04f8b3e14f:

----------


## طوق الياسمين

شو طموحك تصيري؟؟

اجمل هدية وصلتك؟؟

----------


## ورده السعاده

> نورتِ وردة وشكرا عـ الاشتضافة الرائعة الي



النور نورك زوزو
تسلمي حبيبتي..

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*[align=center]امونة دلع زمردة لو يكون "زيزي" بيجي احلى 

المهم كيفك اليوم؟

احكيلي امونة شو جو الرواق تبعك؟ شو بتعملي لحتى تكوني رايقة؟

بتلعبي رياضة ؟ بحسك رياضية ولا انتي غير هيك؟

وكيف نفسك بالأكل؟ بتعرفي تطبخي؟ وشو بتتقني من الطبخ او الحلويات؟


يعني مشان اذا بدنا نعمل غدا هون نستعين فيكِ [/align]*

----------


## ورده السعاده

شو طموحك تصيري؟؟
ان شاء الله صحافيه او محاميه..
اجمل هدية وصلتك؟؟[/QUOTE]
دبدوب من اغلى صاحبة الي..

----------


## ورده السعاده

امونة دلع زمردة لو يكون "زيزي" بيجي احلى 

تكرم عيونك هدوئه زيزي..

المهم كيفك اليوم؟

الحمد لله بخير 

احكيلي امونة شو جو الرواق تبعك؟ شو بتعملي لحتى تكوني رايقة؟

والله يا هدوئه على حسب يعني اوئات بصير اكتب وبفش غلي في الكتابه
وبسمع محمد فؤاد..

بتلعبي رياضة ؟ بحسك رياضية ولا انتي غير هيك؟

اها الحمد لله الرياضه مفيده كتير

وكيف نفسك بالأكل؟ بتعرفي تطبخي؟ وشو بتتقني من الطبخ او الحلويات؟

بعرف اطبخ الحمد لله الي بدك اياه
بس اشي معقد كتير 
والحلويات كمان 

يعني مشان اذا بدنا نعمل غدا هون نستعين فيكِ 

هههههههههه ولو هدوئه في اي وئت موجوده ورح يوكن من الاخر الغدا

----------


## طوق الياسمين

حلوة زيزي هاي  :Db465236ff: 
انا اسمي "ام غمازة" وبس  :Smile: 

بس بصراحة اذ بدو يصير في غدا فانا جاهزة للمساعدة بـ الجلي
لأني قرفان اطبخ لبيتنا

وبالنسبة للموضوع

وردتنا >>>

شو رأيك بـ الي بصير بـ مصر، وانت مع او ضد،
وبرأيك بنرجع بنشوف هـ الشي بغير دولة متل الي صار بـ مصر وتونس؟؟

لو خيروكِ بين والدتك وحبك الوحيد من تختارين؟؟

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*[align=center]حلو امونة هاد طلعتي طبّيخة نمرة 1 

برجع هاد الاشي للإم اكيد .. شكلها الوالدة معدّلة ما شاء الله الله يحفظها [/align]*

----------


## ورده السعاده

> حلوة زيزي هاي 
> انا اسمي "ام غمازة" وبس 
> 
> بس بصراحة اذ بدو يصير في غدا فانا جاهزة للمساعدة بـ الجلي
> لأني قرفان اطبخ لبيتنا
> 
> ما بتئصري ام غمازة هيني كسبت حدا يساعني..
> وبالنسبة للموضوع
> 
> ...


اكيد والدتي لانها اغلى ما املك..

هلا ام غمازة... :Smile:

----------


## الوسادة

[align=center]أمــــــــــــــــــــــــــــون هون و ما بتحكولي 
 :SnipeR (83):  :SnipeR (83): 




له له له

منورة الكرسي امون



يلللا اتفضلي الأسئلة 


ـ ماهو مزاجكـ غالب الوقت (هادي ـ عصبي ـ بليد ـ مرووق ـ متحمس ـ ـ ....الخ )

2ـ ماهو أفضل أوقاتك في اليوم؟؟؟


ـ ماهو أكثر مايحزنكـ ـ يفرحكـ ؟؟؟

مين قدوتكـ بالحياة؟؟ 

6ـ اش هوايتكـ ؟؟

7ـ هل انت شخص غامض .. أو واضح وصريح ؟؟

8ـ مين بئر أسراركـ؟؟

9ـ مين أكثر عضو تهتم له بالمنتدى و خارج المنتدى >>شخصين ؟؟
 :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19): [/align]

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*[align=center]مسا الورد أمونة ..
كيفك اليوم؟

تعي جاي واحكيلي عن حالك شوي بالبيت برة البيت اوصفيلي بابا وماما وشو بيعنولك ويا ريت يا أمونة تحكيلي عن حالك بالمنتدى مبسوطة متلا؟ كيف بتشوفي اعضاؤه واحكيلنا بالله اول ما سجلتي كنتي تحسي انك بمكان غريب ولا عادي أخدتي عالجو ومشت امورك عالسريع .. احكي يا خيتي احكي ولا تستحي اعتبري حالك ببيتك [/align]*

----------


## تحية عسكريه

أتمنى أكون على هالكرسي اشوف شو بدكم تسألو

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*[align=center]امونة انتي شاطرة بالمدرسة؟

طيب بتحبي المدرسة؟

كم معدلاتك من الاول للأول ثانوي؟ [/align]*

----------


## طوق الياسمين

اليكِ هذا النص:

عَنَدمَاَ كُنتُ طَفلَهْ ،
فَيِ كُلِّ مَره أَجمعُ ألَوُانيِ ، كُنتُ
أَرمَيِ القَلمْ الَأبيِض جَانَباً ،
وحَيِنَ يسَألوُنيِ لماذا ؟
أقَولْ " خربان ما بَلَّونْ "
...وَالآَنْ أَفقهُ جيَداً لمَاذاَ الأبَيِض لاَ يلوّنْ .. إِنَهُ صَادقْ وُ نَقيِ .. لَا يُزيِف الحَقائق
وُلا يُعطيِها أَي لوُن سوَىَ لوَنهاَ الحَقيِقيِ ،
لوُ كُنتُ أَعلم بِذلكَ ، مَافرطتُ فَيه يوماً

هل عُدتِ الى الوراء قليلا واخبرتني مررتِ بـ هذه اللحظة في صِغرك وهل تعلمتي من ذلك؟؟

----------


## ورده السعاده

امونة هاد طلعتي طبّيخة نمرة 1 

برجع هاد الاشي للإم اكيد .. شكلها الوالدة معدّلة ما شاء الله الله يحفظها 

اها الحمد لله بتعلم من ماما وهي فعلا نمرة 1
تسلم يا رب ويخليلك والدتك ويحفظها... :Emb3(1):

----------


## ورده السعاده

أمــــــــــــــــــــــــــــون هون و ما بتحكولي 





له له له

منورة الكرسي امون

ولو يا حبي منور بصحابه..

يلللا اتفضلي الأسئلة 


ـ ماهو مزاجكـ غالب الوقت (هادي ـ عصبي ـ بليد ـ مرووق ـ متحمس ـ ـ ....الخ )

امممم شوي هادي وشوي عصبي..

2ـ ماهو أفضل أوقاتك في اليوم؟؟؟

في الليل..

ـ ماهو أكثر مايحزنكـ ـ يفرحكـ ؟؟؟

الي بفرحني لما احضر فرح او حفله والعيله وصحابي متجمعين كتير حلو الموقف
ويلي بحزني ما في شي محدد بس انا فيكي تئولي بتأثر بسرعه 
وببكي بسرعه..

مين قدوتكـ بالحياة؟؟ 

مامتي..

6ـ اش هوايتكـ ؟؟

الكتابه والنت

7ـ هل انت شخص غامض .. أو واضح وصريح ؟؟

لا الحمد لله واضحه بس بصراحه بحب الغموض..

8ـ مين بئر أسراركـ؟؟

وسادتي..

9ـ مين أكثر عضو تهتم له بالمنتدى و خارج المنتدى >>شخصين ؟؟

والله شخص واحد صعب 
اممممممم بالمنتدى انتي وهدوء عاصف..
وخارج المنتدى داليا وسلوى وبس..

----------


## ورده السعاده

مسا الورد أمونة ..
كيفك اليوم؟

تعي جاي واحكيلي عن حالك شوي بالبيت برة البيت اوصفيلي بابا وماما وشو بيعنولك ويا ريت يا أمونة تحكيلي عن حالك بالمنتدى مبسوطة متلا؟ كيف بتشوفي اعضاؤه واحكيلنا بالله اول ما سجلتي كنتي تحسي انك بمكان غريب ولا عادي أخدتي عالجو ومشت امورك عالسريع .. احكي يا خيتي احكي ولا تستحي اعتبري حالك ببيتك 


هلا هدوئه مساء الفل 
بص يا سيدي انا متل ما انا في البيت وبرا البيت وما بحب التصنع ابدا يعني معظم وقتي بمضي في الكتابه
او على النت لانه كل اصحابي فيه...ماما وبابا شو ما قلت ما بوفيهم حئهم  بحبهم كتير كتير وما بحرموني من شي الحمد لله (بس بتنائر انا وماما على النت شوي)...

اما بئى المنتدى فأنت جيت ع الشي الي بحبه كتير وبعتبره بيتي التاني وانا كتير مبسوطه فيو عنجد
واعضاؤه متل الاخوان وقراب من بعض كتير .....انا قبل ما سجلت في المنتدى كانت اختي "الورده الجوريه"
مسجله فيو وعم تحكيلي انه منتدى كتير حلو وما بتحسي حالك غريبه فيه فقررت اني اسجل
وبالعكس اخدت على الجو بسرعه وصرت ائضي معظم وئتي عليه واتعرفت على كتير ناس هون 
واولهم انت وهدوله... وبس

----------


## ورده السعاده

امونة انتي شاطرة بالمدرسة؟

اه الحمد لله طول عمري الاولى..

طيب بتحبي المدرسة؟

بحبها وما بحبها لانه انتئلت من عند صاحباتي على مدرسه تانية..



كم معدلاتك من الاول للأول ثانوي؟ 

من الاول_الثامن كان 99 او 98

اما تاسع وعاشر كان 92 

والاول ثانوي لسه ما اخدت الشهاده..

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*[align=center]رائع امونة هاد ما شاء الله انتي شطورة 

شكرا كتير على الاجابات .. بتدل على شخصيتك الرائعة .. الله يخليكِ ويوفقك ويفرحك طول عمرك ..


رح ابقى ارجعلك بكمان اسئلة .. بتمنالك اوقات حلوة ورائعة دائما [/align]*

----------


## ورده السعاده

اليكِ هذا النص:

عَنَدمَاَ كُنتُ طَفلَهْ ،
فَيِ كُلِّ مَره أَجمعُ ألَوُانيِ ، كُنتُ
أَرمَيِ القَلمْ الَأبيِض جَانَباً ،
وحَيِنَ يسَألوُنيِ لماذا ؟
أقَولْ " خربان ما بَلَّونْ "
...وَالآَنْ أَفقهُ جيَداً لمَاذاَ الأبَيِض لاَ يلوّنْ .. إِنَهُ صَادقْ وُ نَقيِ .. لَا يُزيِف الحَقائق
وُلا يُعطيِها أَي لوُن سوَىَ لوَنهاَ الحَقيِقيِ ،
لوُ كُنتُ أَعلم بِذلكَ ، مَافرطتُ فَيه يوماً

هل عُدتِ الى الوراء قليلا واخبرتني مررتِ بـ هذه اللحظة في صِغرك وهل تعلمتي من ذلك؟؟ 



ااااااااااااااخ رجعتيني لطفولتي اه يا ستي مريت بهالحظه ولحد الان بتزكرها
واكيد اتعلمت منها لانه ما في شي في الحياه الا مل يكون الو هدف
بس ما بنفهم الا لما نكبر.. يا ريتنا ما فرطنا فيو..

----------


## ورده السعاده

> *[align=center]رائع امونة هاد ما شاء الله انتي شطورة 
> 
> شكرا كتير على الاجابات .. بتدل على شخصيتك الرائعة .. الله يخليكِ ويوفقك ويفرحك طول عمرك ..
> 
> 
> رح ابقى ارجعلك بكمان اسئلة .. بتمنالك اوقات حلوة ورائعة دائما [/align]*





لا شكر على واجب هدوئه..تسلم يا رب الله يخليك..
واحلى الاوقات لالك كمان يا نوراة..  :Emb3(1):

----------


## طوق الياسمين

ماذا تعني لكِ هذه الصور:























بكيتُ عند رؤيتِ لها وانتِ اريد تعليقا؟؟

----------


## totoalharbi

يالا الله يكون معهم 
وانا بكيت 
يسلمو يا البي 
[imgr]http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_tiJV9n-jc2Y/SiNTqkTqOQI/AAAAAAAAAg8/0b7uP7yV498/s320/alone,cry,crying,sad,%25D8%25A8%25D8%25BA%25D8%25B  6,girl-a59ce7a986f348494dcc1a03a75dfb0a_h.jpg[/imgr]

----------


## ورده السعاده

> ماذا تعني لكِ هذه الصور:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...




الصور مؤثرة كتير خليتيني ابكي 
ولما اشوفها بتزكرني في المأساه الي عايشينها اخواني في فلسطين
الله يصبرهم ويفك اسرهم عن قريب يا رب..

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center]أمونة أهلا وسهلا فيكِ مرة تانية معنا هون ..

خديلك كم سؤال عالماشي  :Smile: 


- بتحكي لغات؟ شو بتتقني لغات غير العربي؟

- احكيلي عن مامتك (الله يطول عمرها) ..

- كيفك انتي؟ وشو اخباراتك؟ احكيلي أخدتي شهادة الفصل الأول؟

- اوصفيلي 7 أعضاء في المنتدى بالوصف اللي انتي مقتنعه فيه ، اختاري مين ما بدك ..


وأهلا وسهلا أمونتنا  :Smile: [/align]

----------


## طوق الياسمين

شو الي بيعكر مزاجك؟؟

----------


## ورده السعاده

أمونة أهلا وسهلا فيكِ مرة تانية معنا هون ..

اهلين فيك هدوئه..



خديلك كم سؤال عالماشي 

تكرم



- بتحكي لغات؟ شو بتتقني لغات غير العربي؟

اه بحكي الانجليزيه والالمانية اتعلمتها من مامتي بس مش اتقان مزبوط
هيني شوي شوي بتعلم..



- احكيلي عن مامتك (الله يطول عمرها) ..

ماما هي اغلى شي بالدنيا كلها طيبة كتير ومتواضعه وحلوة كتير ومعدله كتير كتير كتير
عمري ما دقت الذ من اكلها...ما بقدر على زعلها او انا ازعلها وبحبها اكتر من حالي
يعني هي نبض الحياه..



- كيفك انتي؟ وشو اخباراتك؟ احكيلي أخدتي شهادة الفصل الأول؟

الحمد لله عايشه بهالدنيا 
اه اخدت الشهاده بس مو كويسه كتير
بحكيلك بعدين..



- اوصفيلي 7 أعضاء في المنتدى بالوصف اللي انتي مقتنعه فيه ، اختاري مين ما بدك ..

1-هدوء عاصف: هدوئه اخ عزيز كتير عليا ومحترم كتير ومتواضع وانا بشوفك مخلص واكتر شي في عملك
يعني انا حبيتك وبعتبرك اخويا الكبير واغلى كمان والله الله يخليك ويوفقك..



2- الوساده:هدوله اممممم شو بدي احكي بحسها اختي بحبها كتير هدوله مرحه وما عندها غرور
بتحب كل الناس وبتحب المنتدى ما بحسها بتره او بتحقد الله يوفقك هدوله...



3-اميرة قوس النصر: مها من اول الناس الس اتعرفت عليها هون وهي شخص كتير حباب
يمكن الي ما بيعرفها بيحكي عنها متسلطه او مغرورة بس بالعكس هي غير هيك
ومهضومه ومرحه الله يوفقها يا رب...



4-الورده الجوريه: ورده كتير حلوة وطيبه بحسها مش اجتماعيه كتير بس هاد غصب عنها
لانها في الجامعه وبتدرس الله معها..



5-زمرده:امممممم هون انا مش عارفه شو احكي يعني ام غمازة طيوبه بس غامضه كتير
يعني ما بتحب تختلط مع الكل بس صحابها وبحسها بتحب تتجنبي بس ما بعرف ليش
مع اني انا حبيتها..



هدووووووئه بكفي 5 والله تعبت..

وأهلا وسهلا أمونتنا  

اهلين فيك يا غالي...

----------


## ورده السعاده

شو الي بيعكر مزاجك؟؟ 

والله انا مزاجي بتعكر فجأه يعني بننخق بسرعه
اسمع خبر مو حلو او يتفركش مشوار...

----------


## طوق الياسمين

> 5-زمرده:امممممم هون انا مش عارفه شو احكي يعني ام غمازة طيوبه بس غامضه كتير
> يعني ما بتحب تختلط مع الكل بس صحابها وبحسها بتحب تتجنبي بس ما بعرف ليش
> مع اني انا حبيتها..


يعني والله انا بحبك وبـ العكس بفقدك بس تغيبي حبيبتي انتِ وفعلا انا غامضة بس بحبك  :Icon26:

----------


## ورده السعاده

> يعني والله انا بحبك وبـ العكس بفقدك بس تغيبي حبيبتي انتِ وفعلا انا غامضة بس بحبك



تسلميلي يا حبيبتي كتير باجي بدي اسال عليكي واحكي معك
بس البروفايل عندك مقفول...  :Icon26:  :Icon26:

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center]الله يسعدك يا أمونة ويخليلنا اياكِ وانتي والله احلى واغلى واعز اخت بالدنيا ، انتي وهدولة وزمردة الكم مكانة خاصة جدا جدا بقلبي والله ، بس بدكم الصحيح الصحيح؟ "هدولة" أعز وحدة وما حدا يزعل مني ، وما بنسى ابدا شباب المنتدى بس هون بنحكي عنكم انتو ، الله يسعدكم ويخليلنا اياكم  :Icon26: 

ع فكرة اجوبتك بتجنن .. الله يخليلك الماما ويطول بعمرها ويسعدكم ..
وان شاء الله بتعدلي المعدل بالفصل التاني كمان  :Smile: [/align]

----------


## ورده السعاده

الله يخليلنا اياك يا رب تسلم من كل شر ويسعدك في حياتك امييييييييييييييين
ليش بدنا نزعل هدوله اختنا واحنا وهي واحد ما في زعل بينا
ويخليلك مامتك يارب .. وان شاء الله بتعوض الفصل التاني المعدل..

منوووووووووور هدوئه..  :Icon26:  :Icon26:

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

احم احم نور الكرسي بقعدك عليه ..
الى الاسئله *************


1- اكثر انسان تعبريله عن مشاعرك وتحكيلو كل همومك؟؟

2- اخر مره بكيتي فيها وليش؟؟

3- موقف ما بتحبي انه يتكرر بحياتك؟؟

4- بتحبي تدرسي بأي جامعه ؟؟

5- شكرا لمين تحكيها ؟؟

6- انتَ كل شي بحياتي  كمان لمين تحكيها ؟؟

7- اكثر فريق رياضي اردني  بتحبيه ؟؟


 :SnipeR (25):  خلص كملت بتمنى اسئلتي ما تكون ثقيله مثل دم صاحبيتها

----------


## ورده السعاده

احم احم نور الكرسي بقعدك عليه ..
الى الاسئله *************
منور فيكوا يا قمر..

1- اكثر انسان تعبريله عن مشاعرك وتحكيلو كل همومك؟؟

تؤام روحي "داليا" تؤامي

2- اخر مره بكيتي فيها وليش؟؟

من يومين لاني شديت في الكلام شوي انا وماما..

3- موقف ما بتحبي انه يتكرر بحياتك؟؟

امممممممم في اكم موقف مش بس واحد..

4- بتحبي تدرسي بأي جامعه ؟؟

والله لسه ما قررت بتركها حسب الطروف

5- شكرا لمين تحكيها ؟؟

لكل من وقف جمبي وساعدني

6- انتَ كل شي بحياتي كمان لمين تحكيها ؟؟

لامي ولتؤامي..

7- اكثر فريق رياضي اردني بتحبيه ؟؟

ما الي ميول كتير في الكرة بس انا بحب ريال مدريد..

 خلص كملت بتمنى اسئلتي ما تكون ثقيله مثل دم صاحبيتها 

لا يا حبيبتي لا تحكي هيك اصلا انتي ما في اخف من دمك   :Icon26:

----------

